

Steve Jobs' Biographer on Charlie Rose - Holmes
http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/11962
...for the hour.
======
pg
I've been trying to figure out what makes this interview so good. Most Charlie
Rose interviews are good, but this one has something different. I think it's
that both of them are really trying to figure out what made Jobs work, because
they're both ambitious guys themselves and they want to learn from his
example. Usually when Charlie's asking someone questions it's because he wants
to know what's going on in the world. But here he wants to know for his own
sake, because he wants to do great work, and so does Isaacson. So this is like
watching two athletes talking about Michael Jordan.

~~~
Holmes
Very well put.

I think it is also because Rose is a huge Mac guy, even fell and bruised his
eye while protecting his iPad, and wants to understand how Jobs was able to
make products that have so captivated the world. I don't think either Rose or
Isaacson are techies, so they aren't approaching the discussion from a
technical perspective, which is good, but from a general business and
individual in history sense.

I agree, a great inteview. Makes me want to read more of Isaacson's books.

------
snoozer
I often find Charlie Rose annoying but I'm liking this interview too. I think
it's that Charlie sits back and lets Isaacson give his full, fleshed-out
answers, instead of interrupting.

~~~
andrewl
Agreed. Rose isn't a bad interviewer, and he gets great guests, but he often
interrupts far too frequently. He was better here than he often is.

